# Do you find the AMP annoying?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

its cool at first. But I don't like how it's always turning off and I have to charge it and then uber riders ask if I'm uber. Just so much hassle figuring out why it's not pair'd.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".

I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.

In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

its fine for me! Mine stays on all the time and I turn it off when I'm done driving. pairs all the time


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.
> 
> In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


Yea I was just in Chicago. Looks like certain areas can be crazy.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I was just in Chicago. Looks like certain areas can be crazy.


Lyft driver murdered last month by a teenager who wanted to test out a knife that she had just stolen from Walmart.

Lyft driver murdered 2 months ago while pumping gas. The dope addict saw her signage and believed that she had lots of $$$ from fares.

Yeah.. it's crazy. The city also has plain clothes people randomly checking Lyft/Uber cars for being "unsafe vehicles" (i.e. tire tread not deep enough), and issuing $250 tickets. I had to pay Chicago $430 last year for a 2007 red-light and 2009 parking ticket.. or Lyft was going to deactivate me.

I only drive into Chicago if a passenger wants to go there. After dropping him/her off, I turn my Destination Filter on, pointed back out to the suburbs and get out of that hell-hole as fast as I can.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> its cool at first. But I don't like how it's always turning off and I have to charge it and then uber riders ask if I'm uber. Just so much hassle figuring out why it's not pair'd.


Mine paid me less than minimum-wage so I dropped it like a bad habit. Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's into the trash you go.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.
> 
> In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


Sold mine on eBay. Why would u advertise being a target?


----------



## isosconfig (Jul 4, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.
> 
> In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


Seriously, you can talk yourself out of a ticket or pay a fine--even get your ride out of dog pound. You cannot stop a bullet. Sound advice.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

This kind of stuff happens to people all over the place in Chicago. ALL PEOPLE, not just rideshare drivers. A trade dress or quirky light doesn't make you a target. 

For every incident that happens to a rideshare driver, there are thousands that happen to normal drivers. 

Being a rideshare driver in Chicago is the equivalent of driving in Chicago. End of story.

That's the way this city is.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I think it's all annoying . I ride incognito unless picking up or dropping off at the airport (which is 95% of my rides) I have my two trade dresses tapped together and I pop them in my driver side A Piller as I'm getting to the airport property . I don't want to show I'm an Uber or Lyft driver so I can be a target for the money hungry denver police department or meter maids


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> . I don't want to show I'm an Uber or Lyft driver so I can be a target for the money hungry denver police department or meter maids


Slow down and they won't hassle you.

I've done 51K miles on my pickup in the last 2 yrs, 80% on rideshare, been stopped 3 times and not gotten a ticket, and all 3 stops were in Denver. Last time, I didn't see the stop sign until it was too late (hidden by a tree), the cop was coming towards me, I skidded to a stop, then made my turn. He turned, followed me for 10 blocks, Uber/Lyft signs clearly visible in the back window, just as I accepted a ride he pulled me over. The entire time he followed me, I did the speed limit and stopped at every stop sign. When he pulled me over, he asked about the first stop sign, I told him flat out, it was blocked by a tree, I didn't see it until it I was right on top of it. He asked where I was going, showed him my phone, he told me to call my pax and that I was delayed a few minutes, if they wanted to cancel so be it, I called and told them I was held up by a DUI checkpoint, he cleared me and then turned me loose with a warning, pax never cancelled. It's called keep your head on a swivel. I agree with the meter maids, they are the scum of the earth. I can haul ass around a lot of areas, 3 to 5 over the limit, push stop signs and red lights, but because I'm constantly on the lookout, I've not gotten a ticket. Neither my AMP or stickers ever leave the window.

My only problem with the AMP is I have to charge it every day, usually I just leave it plugged in. Most pax find that it scrolls their name a little creepy, but otherwise I have no problem with. Find it less of a problem than the Uber Beacon.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Slow down and they won't hassle you.
> 
> I've done 51K miles on my pickup in the last 2 yrs, 80% on rideshare, been stopped 3 times and not gotten a ticket, and all 3 stops were in Denver. Last time, I didn't see the stop sign until it was too late (hidden by a tree), the cop was coming towards me, I skidded to a stop, then made my turn. He turned, followed me for 10 blocks, Uber/Lyft signs clearly visible in the back window, just as I accepted a ride he pulled me over. The entire time he followed me, I did the speed limit and stopped at every stop sign. When he pulled me over, he asked about the first stop sign, I told him flat out, it was blocked by a tree, I didn't see it until it I was right on top of it. He asked where I was going, showed him my phone, he told me to call my pax and that I was delayed a few minutes, if they wanted to cancel so be it, I called and told them I was held up by a DUI checkpoint, he cleared me and then turned me loose with a warning, pax never cancelled. It's called keep your head on a swivel. I agree with the meter maids, they are the scum of the earth. I can haul ass around a lot of areas, 3 to 5 over the limit, push stop signs and red lights, but because I'm constantly on the lookout, I've not gotten a ticket. Neither my AMP or stickers ever leave the window.
> 
> My only problem with the AMP is I have to charge it every day, usually I just leave it plugged in. Most pax find that it scrolls their name a little creepy, but otherwise I have no problem with. Find it less of a problem than the Uber Beacon.


I haven't been hassled for the most part but no need to give them another reason to . I've done almost 100k miles on my cars in the last 2 years and I've been pulled over twice so it sounds like they hassle you a lot . 3 times in 2 years and 51k miles


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> I haven't been hassled for the most part but no need to give them another reason to . I've done almost 100k miles on my cars in the last 2 years and I've been pulled over twice so it sounds like they hassle you a lot . 3 times in 2 years and 51k miles


That 51K is rideshare, the overall picture is 260,000 miles in 2 yrs, and only stopped 3 times. Those 3 times, as mentioned above for 1, the other was mistaken ID, the cop misread my plate and pulled me over as a vehicle on the "hot sheet", as soon as he walked up he realized he was wrong, the 3rd was due to a PITA pax, forget exactly what she did, but I got pulled over, I got a verbal warning, she got an ass chewing.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FCTropix said:


> This kind of stuff happens to people all over the place in Chicago. ALL PEOPLE, not just rideshare drivers. A trade dress or quirky light doesn't make you a target.
> 
> For every incident that happens to a rideshare driver, there are thousands that happen to normal drivers.
> 
> ...


We disagree on this. The lady Lyft driver murdered on west Madison earlier this year would still be alive if she hadn't been a Lyft driver. According to police, the deranged addict thought Lyft drivers collected cash fares.

You can be robbed/murdered anywhere on this planet. But it's best not to advertise that you are a "taxi". Some people don't anything about how Lyft and Uber operates.


----------



## Jaymontoya562 (Jul 11, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.
> 
> In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


That's sad man. 
Should move out here to LA.
I usually make $70-85 every 4 hours sometimes more. Don't know how busy it is in Chicago but stay safe, one !


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I wish they would have the damn thing turn on when I go into driver mode, and off when I go out of driver mode...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> its cool at first. But I don't like how it's always turning off and I have to charge it and then uber riders ask if I'm uber. Just so much hassle figuring out why it's not pair'd.


Annoying? Not at all. The 80 bucks I got for it on eBay came in very handy. Much better than the $15 I got for eBaying Uber's crappy thermal Eats bag. Uber needs to up their game and send us shit that has some resale value.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Can a amp be used if it's not live in your area? I was given one and there is no way to sync with the app. It keep cycling .....Open Lyft App. Open and nothing.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Can a amp be used if it's not live in your area? I was given one and there is no way to sync with the app. It keep cycling .....Open Lyft App. Open and nothing.


Dunno, but it's also possible that's why you were given it, because it's defective?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

u


wb6vpm said:


> Dunno, but it's also possible that's why you were given it, because it's defective?


Unopened box, brand new.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> u
> 
> Unopened box, brand new.


Got it, unfortunately, doesn't mean its still not defective straight from the factory .

Have you tried resetting it, and resyncing it?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Can't even sync it(Not an option in the app) Not sure if the app changes when AMP rolls out in your city or not. Doesnt show up in blutooth or in my app settings.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Forgive me if you answered this previously, but do you have the standalone Lyft Driver app, or are you still using the integrated app?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

standalone


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> standalone


Then I would say that they won't allow it until it is rolled out in your area.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes I believe the option within the Lyft app unlocks when Amp is rolled out in your region


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Mine always needs to be charged, the cord doesn't stay attached, and it makes a high pitch noise that bugs the crap out of me. So yes, definitely annoying.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never used mine but see them all over the place at night. I never have a problem locating my passengers or vice versa, even in crowds, so no point using it.


----------



## Larima (Sep 20, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> What's annoying is my Lyft app nagging me 24 hours a day to "Set Up Your Amp!".
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO SET UP MY AMP! I didn't take that last Lyft light thingy out of the box either. I forget now what it's called, but it's under my bed.
> 
> In the Chicago area, you show ANY indication that you drive for Lyft/Uber, your chances of being robbed and/or killed, increase 100-fold. No Amp...no stickers...no nothing for me, thank-you!


OMG! Do you have the lighted moustash? I will buy it from you


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyway to find out what cities it has rolled out in?


Larima said:


> OMG! Do you have the lighted moustash? I will buy it from you


i have one I'll sell you.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Bluetooth EMF gives me a headache, which is why I don't use my Amp.


----------

